# Help keep getting boot loops



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

Ok I wipe everything well i cant get intoCWM recovery I did the combo I had installed tang ICS and all I'm getting is boot loops and I can't get into recovery at all can some one help me here I was using glitch recovery and yes I did updated Rom manger ....so is there another way to get into recovery?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Texas_T-Bolt said:


> Ok I wipe everything well i cant get intoCWM recovery I did the combo I had installed tang ICS and all I'm getting is boot loops and I can't get into recovery at all can some one help me here I was using glitch recovery and yes I did updated Rom manger ....so is there another way to get into recovery?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Sounds like you need to go to Odinville and start over.......









Also i dont use rom manager


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

larryp1962 said:


> Sounds like you need to go to Odinville and start over.......
> 
> Also i dont use rom manager


 I thought so so u saying I gotta open Odin again or what do I gotta do the same root procedure again ?? Do u think I might of lost root and what I have to open up Odin again and redo it?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Texas_T-Bolt said:


> I thought so so u saying I gotta open Odin again or what do I gotta do the same root procedure again ?? Do u think I might of lost root and what I have to open up Odin again and redo it?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


You need to Odin back to stock again and start all over again

if your flashing ICS , it will already be rooted . so you can skip that step

By the Way what phone do you have? carrier etc.


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

larryp1962 said:


> You need to Odin back to stock again and start all over again
> 
> if your flashing ICS , it will already be rooted . so you can skip that step
> 
> By the Way what phone do you have? carrier etc.


I have the Samsung fascinate Verizon I had rooted it with the root method that have gave me and I had install miui on it which works fine and last night I figure I ICS from tang build 22 I think well I did that and it kept boot looping for over 10 min and I pull battery and try to put into recovery it just keep saying Samsung Samsung Samsung..... so tell me what I have to do to skip the root and go on from there with Odin?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Your problem happened (boot looping) when you flashed ICS from Miui

Im running c spire showcase and dont have the the files you need.. But i can try and round them up for you or there are guides on here to help you return to stock

Some roms are pre rooted ,, the ones that are not rooted you can do the root process after flashing the Rom you want.


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

larryp1962 said:


> Your problem happened (boot looping) when you flashed ICS from Miui
> 
> Im running c spire showcase and dont have the the files you need.. But i can try and round them up for you or there are guides on here to help you return to stock
> 
> Some roms are pre rooted ,, the ones that are not rooted you can do the root process after flashing the Rom you want.


Ok I see where u going with this ....but when I had root it, it would go into recovery mode which is (glitch recovery) the one that all red and bloody

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Texas_T-Bolt said:


> Ok I see where u going with this ....but when I had root it, it would go into recovery mode which is (glitch recovery) the one that all red and bloody
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Being rooted has nothing to do with going into recovery....

The partitions are different on miui and ics

both recoveries were 5.xx something

when you originally flash to miui you used the CWM 4 _fixed_for cm7

you have to use the the same recovery for flashing to ICS ^^^^^^^^

Thats why you went into boot loop


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

larryp1962 said:


> Being rooted has nothing to do with going into recovery....
> 
> The partitions are different on miui and ics
> 
> ...


Well I flash miui from stock Rom and I didn't updated nothing, I had updated CWM Recovery from Rom manger last night so I think the new touch recovery mess it up which I might think it had.

I didn't know if u needed Rom manger for the samsung in most case

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

I just read teamhackingtung I didn't do the mount and unmount that why I got boot loops and other things I didn't do I must didn't read that much so I didn't think it would be a problem ...in my case u think u can help me getting into recovery mode and I can revert back to stock Rom or miui?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

You will have to use Odin

You need to download these two files to ur PC You have Odin im assuming if not download it too	http://www.mediafire...1otizvpv65s3ov6

http://www.mediafire...r2mi80911vgjjjz

http://dev-host.org/AKs

1st link is the pit file

2nd link is the .tar file

Open Odin ( run as administrator)

Click on PIT on and select atlas 2.2 file (1st link)

Click on PDA and select the md5 .tar file (2nd link)

Make sure REPARTITION IS CHECKED

Pull battery .... plug up USB cord .... hold down on volume button untill yellow box will light up .....click start

When it says PASS put battery back in and unplug USB cord

Let phone boot up and you will be back stock


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Texas_T-Bolt said:


> Well I flash miui from stock Rom and I didn't updated nothing, I had updated CWM Recovery from Rom manger last night so I think the new touch recovery mess it up which I might think it had.
> 
> I didn't know if u needed Rom manger for the samsung in most case
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


I dont use rom manager


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

read section 4 of the guide pinned at the top of the page...it has everything you need


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

larryp1962 said:


> I dont use rom manager


Thanks Larry will redo the whole method this time ill read for further notice. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

droidstyle said:


> read section 4 of the guide pinned at the top of the page...it has everything you need


Thank you too man I was gonna sell this phone to a Guy but I didn't wanna sell him a boot loop phone haha I ain't like that haha. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

